
Why Bitcoin Isn't Worth More Than Gold - pratap103
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-12/and-a-bitcoin-is-now-worth
======
billions
The units have no correlation

~~~
paulddraper
I'll trade you a pound of gold for a pound of Bitcoin.

------
PhrosTT
My takeaway is 1 BTC will eventually worth $347,000. :)

